# Let's talk about spammers



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

How are they able to come on the board? When one signs up is there a email they need to click to confirm their registration or they can just signup and go?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone can get a zillion address's thru Yahoo, hotmail, etc.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Those blasted bots are getting better & better at their job all the time. Oh well, that's why we have moderators.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

is there a verification word you have to type in from a picture when you register here? that would at least slow them down... maybe.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

That's what i was thinking, wish could just send the bot a virus


----------

